
State propaganda in Syria: From war crimes to pipelines - DyslexicAtheist
http://statecrime.org/state-crime-research/state-propaganda-in-syria/
======
emayljames
"Islamist militant rebel groups have been identified in UK government
contractor documents relating to the CSSF funding programme, groups which have
been found to have been complicit in war crimes and to have gone on to support
more militant activity.

This suggests that the West’s role in the conflict has often ended up
supporting Islamist militant groups. To some extent, this has been
acknowledged in internal documents. A Pentagon memorandum and a confidential
communication from the leaked Hilary Clinton emails illustrate that Western
intelligence agencies are aware that the bulk of support to armed rebel groups
from the Gulf states and Turkey has gone to support Islamist militant groups,
including al-Qaeda and ISIS."

Says it all really. Western pot calling the kettle black.

